# TDU2 Serverstatus



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

Atari hat im offiziellen TDU2 Forum eine Liste zum Serverstatus veröffentlicht.
Auch einzelne unterpunkte werden beschrieben.
So wie es aussieht bekommen wir heute Abend gegen 18:00 Uhr ein Update das die größten Fehler beheben soll.

Hier der Originalartikel:

*Hey Everyone - The issue related to getting stuck at the loading screen appears to be resolved. 

Our recent optimizations appear to be improving the situation. We're  seeing more and more players make it onto the server, which is a great  sign! We're still experiencing intermittent issues with multiplayer  functionality and the Casino, but our team is working hard through the  weekend to get everything up and running for you guys as soon as  possible.

We'll continue to work on updates throughout the night, which should  continue the steady increase in performance that we've been seeing thus  far. We'll provide you guys with an update on the progress Sunday  morning, around 10AM PST (1800 GMT).

*
*Service Status* 

*Online Play* – *Online, being monitored closely*
*DLC Purchasing* – *Online*
*Pre-Order Code Redemption* - *Online*
*Pre-Order Casino Code Redemption* -*Online*
*Getting pre-order cars and Casino in-game* - *Some  users are reporting that their cars don't show up in the Used Car  Dealer after the code is redeemed. If this affects you, try playing the  game in Offline Mode to see if the cars show up.*
*Casino Access* - *Online with  intermittent outages. WARNING: Please be aware that the current  connection issues may cause you to become disconnected from Casino  games. If this occurs, you may lose your Casino Credits that are  currently in play.*
*MyTDU2Life* - *Offline - This is working as designed. TDU2MyLife is dependent on the Club Server.*
*Clubs* - *Offline to fix an exploit*

*Issues Being Investigated:* 

*Cannot Join Friends* - This is related to the online service interruptions listed above.
*Lancia with Purple Wheels* - We have posted a thread in the general forums asking for more information on this.
*Friends Filter on map does not show friends* - This has been confirmed and escalated.
*Disconnect After Championship races?* - Will look into this once the server issues are ironed out (they may be related)
*Crash after police chase?* - Some players say they get a 100% crash upon completing police chases. We'll look into this one.
*Lost Money in Casino During Outages* - We are tracking this  issue. Unfortunately at this time there is no method of restoring money  lost in this matter. Stay tuned for updates.
*No Accessory Controls (Xbox Wheel) * - Xbox wheel users report that they cannot control the accessories or their Avatar using the D-Pad. This will be looked into.
*Corrupt Save Files? * - *This is a known  issue. There is a chance that this error message may come up  erroneously. If this occurs, exit to the Xbox Dashboard immediately  without clicking "Delete" or "Retry." - we're working on a long term  fix. If the workaround does not resolve the problem, unfortunately there  are currently no known methods of recovering a corrupted save file.*
Quelle: forums.testdriveunlimited2.com

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

mfg

*UPDATE:*

Seit gestern geht aus dem Text hervor das KEINE großen Änderungen am Sever stattgefunden haben! Allerdings haben sie einen Plan wie sie die Probleme lösen wollen, heute soll das passieren.

Hier der Originaltext:

*[6:00PM Update] Just stopping in to let you guys  know that there there have been no major changes since the last update.  As stated above, we have an action plan right now and the issues related  to online connectivity will unfortunately persist until the next round  of updates goes live within the next day.
 
UPDATE 2:**
*
Aus neuen Meldungen geht hervor das die Updates "Heute Abend" (mitten in der Nacht bei uns) online gehen. So soll die Club und TDU Life Funktion verfügbar sein.*

*Originaltext:*

**
[2:00AM Update] We're still on track for the updates and fixes scheduled above.

...

*

*MyTDU2Life* - *Offline - This is working as designed. TDU2MyLife is dependent on the Club Server.*
*Clubs* - *Offline - ETA is Monday evening, pacific time at the earliest, dependent on the results of QA testing.*


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Bekommen wir heute um 18 Uhr einen Patch oder nur die Server ein Update? Das wird ja langsam auch mal Zeit.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal die Server. Kommt eigentlich wer ins Spiel rein?

Mfg


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Mein Launcher sagt jetzt sogar: Spieleserver nicht verfügbar...


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Jup, ich komme seit 13:00 nicht mehr rein.


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

@ Gaming_King

erstmal vielen Dank für die Info!!!

Das wäre ja absolut klasse, wenn es 18 Uhr das Update geben würde!

Dann kann es ja endlich weiter gehen


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Tja das Wörtchen "wäre"...

Mfg


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Im Moment geht wieder nichts! Gestern war auch um 20 Uhr ein Update (weiß ich nicht sicher!) - da war der Server aber wieder 1,5h offline


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Wir können nur warten.


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde das agnze etwas seltsam. Beim Spielstart sagt mir der Launcher das die Server nicht verfügbar sind, ich kann aber trotzdem mein Online Profil laden und im Spiel sehe ich auch andere Spieler. Mit ihnen kann ich auch Herrausforderungen fahren.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Mir Zeigt es an der Serverstatus wäre Moderat. Komme aber nicht rein...
Gaaaanz toll gemacht Atari!


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich mache das Ganze immer anders...

Lan Kabel raus...im Offline Modus spielen...Lan Kabel wieder rein, und schon tauchen andere Spieler auf


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Sicher das es nicht die PC Bots sind?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Februar 2011)

Da bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher...aber man kann dann immerhin im Offline Modus spielen - kann man das so auch?


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen.
Ich meine im Offline Modus dürften ja keine anderen Spieler auftauchen!
Wie sind denn die Namen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Februar 2011)

Naja die schauen absolut nicht Bot mäßig aus...mir fallen sie jetzt grade nicht ein...ich mach mal Screenshots. Nacher...


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

Ja man kann auch so Offline spielen. Das ist jederzeit möglich. Ich war vorhin auch online unterwegs. Allerdings konnte ich keine Herausforderungen fahren. Andere Spieler waren trotzdem unterwegs.
Dann wieder Off. Gestern war ich noch ewig online, konnte aber niemanden sehen. So habe ich die Zeit genutzt und habe eben die üblichen Herausforderungen gemacht, damit ich nicht wenn alle wieder on sind mit nem Lancia am Start stehe ^^ 
Tja wie Gaming_King schon sagte: wir können nur warten....


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Bei mir sieht der Lauchner so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wo ich markiert habe sollte stehen: Spieleserver verfügbar


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

So sieht's bei mir auch aus, nur das die Schrift Links rot ist...


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

die scrift links sollte aber nicht rot sein, sonst kannste nicht voll online spielen, z.B. hörst du andere spieler nicht usw...
Schau mal im TDU2 sammelthread, da hab ich irgendwo geschrieben wies bei mir funktioniert hat dass alles grün ist, also so wie es sein sollte


----------



## standard2k (13. Februar 2011)

Der Witz an der ganzen Sache is ja der, das z.B. bei mir meistens im Launcher in ROT steht, das die Spielserver nicht erreichbar sind. Im Spiel kommt dann die allseits bekannte Fehlermeldung, das die Server down sind. Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal ins Spiel komme, ist die Online Anzeige aber auf Grün, ich kann aber trotzdem keine Onlinerennen anwählen, da angezeigt wird, ich müsste dazu Online sein. Es scheint also nicht nur an den Servern zu liegen, auch das Spiel selbst scheint total Fehlerhaft zu sein.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Februar 2011)

so sieht es bei mir aus (siehe Bild da unten)

und warum soll ich an meiner Firerwall oder der Fritzbox rumspielen nur wegen einem Game was zu blöd ist das so zu machen wie die anderen Games wo ich keine Probleme habe z.B. World of Tanks oder Star Trek Online oder Eve-Online?


----------



## Sl33p3r9 (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich vertsehe garnix habe es mir eben über Steam gekauft und habe gespielt!
Muss ich mich da einloggen oder macht der das automatisch wenn die Server wieder gehen.

Und das komischste Problem im Storymodus reden die zwar aber ich höre die nicht ? einmal gings kurz aber das wars??? ist das vom Spiel her ein Fehler oder stimmt da was nicht?
Weil sonst alle anderen Sounds gehen nur nicht wenn einer redet. das Nervt !

LG Sl33p3r


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich bekomm das "rote" nicht weg. Besagt bei mir allerdings auch nur, dass UDP blockiert ist. Und wenn ich jetzt nichts falsches erzähl, unterstützt das mein Router nicht? Speedport W 722 V


----------



## standard2k (13. Februar 2011)

Ich schätze mal, die ganzen Probleme liegen daran, dass das Spiel letztendlich immer noch die Beta Version ist. Nicht umsonst steht im Launcher unten QA v055 Build 1 und die DVD ist als "Review" gelabelt.


----------



## Hatuja (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir damals das erste TDU geholt und das ganze online Zeug lief auch nie richtig. Jetzt hatte ich gehofft, dass sie das Elementare an TDU, den Onlinemodus, in TDU 2 wenigstens gut hin bekommen. Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue, sind es wieder genau die gleichen Dinge, die wieder nicht Funktionieren... Da haben sie aus dem Vorgänger scheinbar absolut nichts gelernt, das ist echt erbärmlich! Ich hätte es vorher wissen sollen.

Damals hatte es tatsächlich manchmal geholfen, die Ports im Router zu öffnen, mal schauen, ob das was bringt, wenn die Server wieder online sind.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Also die nächste Viertel Stunde ist mit einem Zpdate zu rechnen!


----------



## vexxev (13. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Also die nächste Viertel Stunde ist mit einem Zpdate zu rechnen!



WO???


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Naja man kommt zumindest wieder ins Spiel rein, onlinefunktionen weiterhin unbenutzbar.


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

Man kommt doch zu jeder Zeit zu seinem Offline-Profil!

Ich habe mir das schon denken können, dass das hier eh nicht läuft


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Es gibt aber auch Leute die kein offline Profil haben


----------



## W0llelee (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe kein lust noch mal von vorne an zu fangen mit einem offline profil. kann ich das game zurück schicken und mein geld zurück verlangen? wollte ne vollversion und keine beta...


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Oh man...die sollten sich mal neue Server kaufen.


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

@W0llelee

klar kannst du das zurückschicken.
Ist dein Weiderrufsrecht die Ware binnen 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück zu schicken.

Man sollte sich nur hier und da mal in Geduld üben.
Die Server werden einen unheimlichen Ansturm gehabt haben.
Bringt dann auch nichts wie die Kinder zu nörgeln, einfach mal abwarten


----------



## W0llelee (13. Februar 2011)

als wenn es das erst spiel ist wo sie am anfang server probleme deswegen haben. diese ausrede oder auch tatsache kann ich nicht mehr hören. sollen sie sich halt am anfang besser mit servern eindecken und später immer noch welche runterfahren. nee moment,.. lieber am kunden aus lassen uns sparren.... -..-


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

Ich weis nicht was du jetzt willst. Konstruktive Beiträge sehen anders aus. Schicks halt zurück und gut is....


----------



## W0llelee (13. Februar 2011)

um noch mal auf das thema zurück zu kommen, bei mir gabs bis jetzt kein patch zum laden. kommen andere von euch ins spiel online rein?


----------



## Sl33p3r9 (13. Februar 2011)

nochmal die Frage was muss ich machen das ich Online Spiele bin immer irgendwie offline ????


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Sobald du in der Freien Fahrt bist, bist du online. Aber die Server sind ab und zu offline


----------



## Sl33p3r9 (13. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Sobald du in der Freien Fahrt bist, bist du online. Aber die Server sind ab und zu offline




aso das bedeutet ich muss nichts machen nur Spiel starten.

kacke und nix geht -_* 49 euro ausgegeben per steam auch noch


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab 36€ gezahlt 
Trotzdem blöd das die das nich auf die Reihe kriegen...

Mfg


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

Man kann keine SPiele zurückgeben, deren verpackungssiegel nicht mehr intakt ist, sprich du es schon geöffnet hast.
Jetzt warte halt ab, die jungs werden den server jetzt schon mal zum laufen bringen


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Die Celophanhülle gilt nicht als Verpackung 

Zu den Serverprobleme: Im TDU2 Forum wurde gesagt, dass frühestens morgen Abend ein Update der Server zur verfügung steht.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Und gestern hieß es das update kommt heute Abend


----------



## Sl33p3r9 (13. Februar 2011)

und morgen kommt übermorgen eins ^^ die sollten wenigstens irgendwas als entschädigung anbieten weil bissle doof ist es schon ich kann auch kein geschäft eröffnen und die ware erst 5 tage später ordern....


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Kannst du schon! Doch dadurch machst du dir wie Atari alle Kunden kaputt!


----------



## Bull56 (13. Februar 2011)

wofür gabs eigentlich ne schlechte beta zu dem betaspiel?

sollte man das aktuelle spiel nicht besser test drive unlimited 2 beta 2.0 nennen?


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Manchmal denke ich das auch...
Aber man kann es ja noch nicht mal richtig beurteilen, da das Spiel die letzten Tage ja nicht mal lief


----------



## standard2k (14. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Man kann keine SPiele zurückgeben, deren verpackungssiegel nicht mehr intakt ist, sprich du es schon geöffnet hast.
> Jetzt warte halt ab, die jungs werden den server jetzt schon mal zum laufen bringen



Doch, kann man in diesem Fall schon, allerdings beim Hersteller. Das Gewährleistungsrecht in D sieht vor, das ein Produkt, wenn es nicht die versprochene Beschaffenheit hat (in unserem Fall geht ja eine grundsätzliche Funktion nicht bzw. bei manchem läufts gar nicht) zurückgegeben werden kann. Allerdings muss dem Hersteller vorher ein Zeitraum zur Nachbesserung gewährt werden. Schafft er dies nicht, muss er Das Produkt zurücknehmen oder ein Teil des Preises erstatten oder sogar Schadenersatz zahlen. Und ich denke mal, Atari hatte jetzt genug Zeit, die Hauptprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Zumal solche Sachen VOR DEM VERKAUFSSTART gelöst werden sollten. 
Ich für meinen Teil setzte Atari bis Ende der Woche die Frist, die Probleme zu beheben. Wenn nicht, werde ich meine Rechte geltend machen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Heute Nacht könnte es soweit sein und die Club sowie Life funktion online gehen!


----------



## Own3r (14. Februar 2011)

Könnte sein. Ich habe heute schonmal keine Serverprobleme gehabt. Zudem kam nun auch die Ingammeldung, dass die Klubs aufgrund eines Exploits geschlossen sind und betroffene Accounts gelöscht werden


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Ah Ok 
Serverprobleme Gabs bei mir heute auch noch nicht.
Habe heute auch zum ersten mal andere Spieler gesehen.
Bei mir steht wenn ich in den Club will das momentan keine Verbindung zum Server besteht.

Mfg


----------



## Sl33p3r9 (14. Februar 2011)

? bei mir tauchen erst keine Spieler auf?????

ich bin dauer offline 

heute hab ich mir mal es einser für 6 euro gekauft um festzustellen das das garnimmer geht und die server zu sind -_* tolle Wurst


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Doch es geht! Dachte auch erst die Server wären komplett down, doch sie sind nur teilweise abgeschaltet.
Einfach mal öfters Probieren, irgendwann kommst rein!

Mfg


----------



## Sl33p3r9 (14. Februar 2011)

wobei ich nicht verstehe, wieso ich mich nicht anmelden muss bei TDU 2 ??? Beim Einser muss ichs per game spy. Und einmal hatte ich das anmelde Ding, liegt das an Steam? das ich über mein steam prof automatisch Online bin, insofern es halt geht ? Wäre sau lieb wenn das einer beantworten könnte.
Da ja leider keine Beschreibung bei der Steam Version dabei ist.


----------



## rennsemmel (15. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand mal sagen warum ich meine freunde frühmorgens sehe und Abends nicht mehr bei TDU2 PC


----------



## X-2ELL (15. Februar 2011)

Na soweit wie du komm ich garnicht! ^^ 

Soweit ich weis, befindet sich das noch in der Bearbeitung und wird bald zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab sie manchmal für 1 sec. Drin, und dann sind sie wieder weg!?


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (16. Februar 2011)

Meine Freundesliste ist auch mal wieder leer... 

Und Pokern ist auch so ne Sache... kommt fast nie einer. 

Weiß einer was von einem Update ?


----------



## rennsemmel (17. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand mal einen tipp geben, wie man die polizeiaufgabe schaffen soll mit 7 levels ich werde ja immer schon auf level 1 verhaftet


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (17. Februar 2011)

Polizei ?! Hab ich noch nicht gemacht ...

Gruß


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2011)

habt ihr auch wieder Probleme?

Bei mir sollen die Server wohl gerade mal wieder nicht verfügbar sein....


edit: hat sich erledigt!


----------



## rennsemmel (18. Februar 2011)

kann man den ibiza pokal öfters fahren , bekommt man dann immer die 1.000.00 credits????


----------



## rennsemmel (18. Februar 2011)

noch ne andere frage könnt ihr mir sagen ob ihr eure freunde mal seht oder nicht, frühs sehe ich sie abends alle weg, ist das bei euch auch so. wie soll man das denn spielen ohne freunde


----------



## Sl33p3r9 (19. Februar 2011)

ich habs seit 2 wochen und hab noch gar keinen gesehen hab jeden gefragt ob ich mich über steam evl anmelden muss irgendwo im nimmrland aber mir hat noch gar keiner geantwortet


----------



## KennyKiller (20. Februar 2011)

Habe gerade auch wieder Probleme, Verbindung mit den TDU2 Servern kann nicht hergestellt werden :/ was ist da denn wieder los...


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (20. Februar 2011)

Komm auch nicht rein...


----------



## hyundai187 (20. Februar 2011)

Finde ich ******* funzt bei mir selten-.-


----------



## Wincenty (20. Februar 2011)

ist der server jetzt noch immer down?


----------



## X-2ELL (20. Februar 2011)

ja....leider


----------



## Wincenty (20. Februar 2011)

männö -.-



rennsemmel schrieb:


> kann mir jemand mal einen tipp geben, wie man die polizeiaufgabe schaffen soll mit 7 levels ich werde ja immer schon auf level 1 verhaftet



hehe
SP-Poliziei:
Fluchtchance: 66%
Wagen Subaru Impreza
Stufe: 2
MP-polizei:
Fluchtchance 100%
Wagen Subaru Impreza
Stufe: 3
Verhaftungschance: 50%
Wagen: Dodge Viper 
vs:
1. Ford GT <Busted>
2. unknown <escaped>

Das ist meine bisherige Statistk zum Thema Bullen in TDU2


----------



## X-2ELL (20. Februar 2011)

Server sind Online


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (20. Februar 2011)

Und was neues ? Geht der Club ? Irgendwelche Verbesserungen ? Oder nichts festzustellen ?

Gruß


----------



## X-2ELL (20. Februar 2011)

Naja im Casino ging wieder alles, Club habe ich nicht ausprobiert.

Momentan komme ich eh gerade wieder nicht rein.....


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Nein, Club geht immernoch nicht...

Leider!!!! Mach hinne Atari!!!!!!!

PS: Yeah!!! Post 800!


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

Casino gin bei euch gestern Abend? .... Sauerei-.- Ich konnte da nichts machen


----------



## rennsemmel (21. Februar 2011)

also das mit den clubs dauert noch lange, atari will erst alle accounts ausfindig machen die mit exploid kits geld erschummelt haben.,wenn das geschehen ist machen sie es auf


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Oooooooch..... Ich will nicht mehr warten...

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Own3r (21. Februar 2011)

Die sollen mal lieber die Cheater aus den Bestenlisten bannen.


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Ehe! Die Typen die am Freitag schon 50Mio hatten, Kauf ich denen nicht ab!

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## rennsemmel (21. Februar 2011)

das soll ein 1000 km/h bug sein und der nächste große patch soll erst in 2 wochen kommen.ps:xbox360 spieler können schon klups fahren. der pc kommt mal wieder als letztes ran( schnief)


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Grr, das nervt...

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## rennsemmel (21. Februar 2011)

das mit den 50 mio geht eigentlich ganz einfach 2 freunde müßt ihr sein. 1 macht eine community herausforderung( erstellung) macht gewinn auf höchstes und der andere fährt bestzeit und nach einen tag hat er die kohle. so machen die anderen es auch


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

Kannst sein, dass der Server schon wieder nicht verfügbar ist? -.-'


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Ich Finds etwas gemein, ich komm mit mühe mal auf 250.000...

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## rennsemmel (21. Februar 2011)

sag mal kann das sein das auf den pc um 20.45 schon wieder die server offline sind? hab mir ein club gegründet danach ging nix mehr. habt ihr auch so viele online probleme?????


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (21. Februar 2011)

Club ?! 

Wäre mir neu das die "Clubs" schon online sind.

Gruß


----------



## Own3r (21. Februar 2011)

Ich kann schon seit 1,5h nicht mehr rein ! Ich dachte die hätten neue Server


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

> Ich kann schon seit 1,5h nicht mehr rein


Hm und bin jetzt seit etwas mehr als 1,5 Std online  Was die da veranstalten möcht ich wissen


----------



## bludi007 (22. Februar 2011)

bah ne eh. wieder off 
da hat man mal zeit zum spielen und dann sowas... 


[EDIT] Nu konnt ich spielen, aber Casino Server sind wo off


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

Heute sind die Server wieder offline - der Grund ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## Soulblader (21. Mai 2011)

Jup schon seit heute Nachmittag.....


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2011)

Ach, ihr spielt noch? Ich hab Ende Februar aufgehört da ich von den Servern so frustriert war. 

Gestern wollt ich's mal wieder versuchen, aber  ich soll 600MB runterladen???

Das dauert ja Stunden!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Mai 2011)

bei deiner Internetverbindung vielleicht ... ich Lade ganze Games in 1h über Steam runter

solche Patchgrößen sind nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich heutzutage

das Spiel spiele ich auch nicht mehr ... da es zu Teil 1 eher ein rückschritt ist und mir ihrgendwie keinen Spaß macht es sei den die bauen mal eine gute Hilfe zum Autoteilefinden ein und senken die Autopreise in den Shops in der Spielwelt oder machen es wieder leiter an Geld zu kommen und dies im Casino zu verdoppeln.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2011)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Jup schon seit heute Nachmittag.....


 
Also bei mir hat das Game gestern am Nachmittag und auch am Abend/Nach ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2011)

Ja das Spiel funktioniert auch, nur du kannst keine Spieler in der Freien Fahrt antreffen und zB das Clubhaus nicht besuchen


----------



## steffen0278 (24. November 2012)

Server schon wieder Offline? Kommt jedenfalls um Launcher die Meldung


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich teste das nachher mal. Habs erst gestern Abend installiert.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Dezember 2012)

Die gehen seit ein paar Tagen wieder.Zum chillen ist das Spiel einfach der Hammer


----------



## watercooled (17. Dezember 2012)

Zum chillen ist TDU 1 Immernoch am besten.


----------

